# Berlin



## shadow200 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello,

We are a family of four (2 kids) and we got a job offer in Berlin [43K Euro gross]. 

1. Is this ok to live in Berlin? Would we be able to do any savings?
2. How much on average would we need for living: rental, utilities, transportation, food, etc.

Thanks


----------

